# New US Ambassador



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Senate finally confirms new U.S. ambassador to Mexico - LA Times

Seems like a good choice. It would be nice if she took the time to say hello to all us expats  Perhaps if we all wrote her and congratulated her on her appointment. Anyone know if they are making progress on her new digs in Polanco ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Senate finally confirms new U.S. ambassador to Mexico - LA Times
> 
> Seems like a good choice. It would be nice if she took the time to say hello to all us expats  Perhaps if we all wrote her and congratulated her on her appointment. Anyone know if they are making progress on her new digs in Polanco ?


I live a few blocks away from the current US embassy. Maybe I should invite her over for coffee once she gets here. 

Re the embassy, this is all I could find, and the information is a year old: Planned new U.S. Embassy in Mexico a "fiasco" - CBS News


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I live a few blocks away from the current US embassy. Maybe I should invite her over for coffee once she gets here.


U.S. consular services are focused on cultivating and maintaining trade and other business dealings. Providing services for American tourists and retirees is a very small part of the operation, way down the list of priorities. I wouldn't be too optimistic, unless you own a maquiladora you haven't told us about.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> U.S. consular services are focused on cultivating and maintaining trade and other business dealings. Providing services for American tourists and retirees is a very small part of the operation, way down the list of priorities. I wouldn't be too optimistic, unless you own a maquiladora you haven't told us about.


My comment was said quite tongue-in-cheek, pp. Didn't you see the smiley face I posted at the end of it?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> U.S. consular services are focused on cultivating and maintaining trade and other business dealings. Providing services for American tourists and retirees is a very small part of the operation, way down the list of priorities. I wouldn't be too optimistic, unless you own a maquiladora you haven't told us about.


A million+ people is a lot of people. She may have a lot of free time on her hands depending on how things turn out in November. Call me skeptical but I think every now and then they need to move the embassy compounds to 'de-bug' them. I know - the reason given in this case is because the current location (on Reforma in DF) is a terribly unsafe place to work. I think I read a while back that one of the reasons for budget over-runs was an upgrade in 'electronics'.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

It'd be expensive to move U.S. embassies and consulates given the fortress-like security requirements, but an electronic bug sweep is a great idea. Even better is to rid the place of some rats that have found their way into the bureaucracy. At one of the consulates, maybe more, American visas (real not forged) can be arranged for a goodly price, payment tendered at discrete location nowhere near the consulate.


----------

